# Fenix E01 still best AAA-long life for the money?



## 22HERTZ (Mar 10, 2011)

I need to buy 5 lights for emergency purposes.

Im looking for AAA lights with long battery life for less that $30 each.

Ive had one for a couple years that has served me well. The only thing I don't like is the purple tint of the light.


Is the Fenix E01 still the best option for what I'm looking for?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 10, 2011)

Depends on who is using the lights, if they could handle the ITP A3 lights for ~$20+ they have a nicer output using cree emitters and have 3 modes. I haven't had one to know about the run time but AAAs are so small you probably would find yourself using the higher output modes and just having spare batteries.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 11, 2011)

Moving this to the LED Flashlight forum.

Bill


----------



## AaronG (Mar 11, 2011)

How about the Fenix E05? It has a reasonable runtime with substantially better tint and output. I got one for my Dad and he loves it. Great floody beam. around $20


----------



## ragweed (Mar 11, 2011)

The E01 is hard to beat. I have an E05 that I like better though. For occasional use you won't notice the 3 hour run time at all. I have used mine for over a month of short daily use & its still going strong!


----------



## 22HERTZ (Mar 11, 2011)

The E05 is what I was looking for.
Whats the difference between the R2 and R4 model?


----------



## 22HERTZ (Mar 11, 2011)

Ordered two R2 models.
Ill check them out and see if they are worth ordering more of.

I would still be curious to know what the R2 and R4 differences are.

Thank you all for your help


----------



## Xacto (Mar 11, 2011)

Before the forum crash, we had a "nice" (read: heartbreaking) winter torture test with an E01 which later got replayed using an E05... Well, the E01 took the beatings much better than the E05 and has a longer runtime. Missing a lens, I would (actually do) prefer the E01 over the iTP A3 when it comes down to ruggedness / emergency situations. Of course, the usefullness of the iTP A3 is broader thanks to the three output modes.

Cheers
Thorsten

My last ditch light in my pants pocket - sealed to keep the lint out of the parts, the white, heatformed piece of polystyrene acts as a diffusor.


----------



## MikeyNice (Mar 11, 2011)

22HERTZ said:


> The E05 is what I was looking for.
> Whats the difference between the R2 and R4 model?


 
Im in the same boat. Gonna pick up some E01's for wife and kids and an E05 for me. I would also like to know the difference between R2 and R4.


----------



## RWT1405 (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry, wrong post


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Meh. No one in their right mind is going to shovel snow with a flashlight attached to the shovel, or smash it against a wall.


----------



## ragweed (Mar 11, 2011)

The R2 E05 is warm & creamy in the beam. I forgot what I read about the R4. I like the R2 version a lot. It beats the E01 with its purple/blue tint. You won't be disappointed with the R2 version. The beam is a nice warm white color.


----------



## coyote (Mar 11, 2011)

if long run time is the goal, then definitely yes, the E01 is the best-buy today (most recent test till dead was 55 hours on an alkaline).

but the E05 is far nicer for edc.


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 11, 2011)

Xacto said:


> I would (actually do) prefer the E01 over the iTP A3 when it comes down to ruggedness / emergency situations. Of course, the usefullness of the iTP A3 is broader thanks to the three output modes.


 
Personally I'd go with the A3 for emergency situations. I wouldn't be looking to hammer nails in with the flashlight so ruggedness would be a lower priority than usefulness. To me the 3 output modes would be very important in an emergency situation because that gives you the ability to run the light for a long time (low mode) while also having the ability to produce brighter light (high mode) when needed. I'd suspect that the A3 would be less likely to fail than it would be to get lost.

Of course part of it is that I hate the E01 with its angry purple beam, that's the only light I've traded away after buying. I do still have my A3 and my L0D though - I like those!

For under $30, small, 1 x AAA - I vote the ITP A3 EOS Upgrade. The Q5 version is now $17.50 and the R5 version is $20.50. The value for money is great and the 3 output levels would be very useful.


----------



## dajab77 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope they are. I just ordered three of them from Battery Junction at $12.50 apiece.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 11, 2011)

E01 is a great value if you can deal with the tint.

If you can't handle the purple, try to find an Arc, or a Peak Matterhorn single in the marketplace.


----------



## tbenedict (Mar 11, 2011)

If all you want it for is emergencies, the E01 is hard to beat for the $$. Another option would be Gerber Infinity Ultra's if you wanted to use AA's (much longer runtime).

The ITP A3 "upgrade" is ~20 (sometimes can be found for less). It has a better beam, better tint, and 3 modes where the low would provide plenty of runtime. It doesn't tailstand unless you file the nub off (or by the Maratac vs). The ITP is best for keychain use and the Maratac vs. feels the best every other way (knurling and tailstanding). Both weight less than the E01 and are a little shorter.


----------



## 22HERTZ (Mar 11, 2011)

Will the E01 and E05 run off of lithium AAAs?

I don't know much about lithium...

Are some better than others?
What would you suggest I buy to feed them?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 12, 2011)

22HERTZ said:


> Will the E01 and E05 run off of lithium AAAs?
> 
> I don't know much about lithium...
> 
> ...


depends on how often they are used and how they are stored. If you use them often alkalines or even LSD nimh may be more economical but if rarely used lithiums will store for 15 years with no leakage while alkalines left unattended could leak before they date easily.


----------



## TyJo (Mar 12, 2011)

tbenedict said:


> If all you want it for is emergencies, the E01 is hard to beat for the $$.



I agree. The beam and tint of the E01 sucks in comparison to the E05, but the E01's runtime is great. Additionally, the E01 is tough, according to torture tests the E01 is tougher then the E05. I own both... you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Mike89 (Mar 12, 2011)

10 lumens for the E01 vs 27 lumens for the E05 for a little over $5 more. For a single AAA light, I'll take all the brightness I can get.


----------



## 22HERTZ (Mar 12, 2011)

I played around with my E01 last night.
I have to say this little light puts out very adequate light for any SHTF task, and the battery life is incredible. 
I use this light ALL THE TIME since its on my keychain, and always in my pocket when I need light. Ive had it for about a year and Ive only put three batteries in (still on the third). Thats incredible to me!
Even though the E05 might be a better EDC light I think I'm going to order the rest as E01 since I only need adequate light but require very long run time.


My reasons for wanting lithium batteries is shelf life and working life.
Is one brand better than another?
Where could I pick up some lithium AAA for a fair price?


----------



## AaronG (Mar 12, 2011)

energizer ultimate lithium are popular (although expensive) The energizer advanced lithium should also be good on these lower draw lights.


----------



## tbenedict (Mar 12, 2011)

The E01 also seems to have the smoothest on/off action (once it is lubed and broken in). I have read a few posts about taking sandpaper or steel wool to the emitter dome to smooth the beam. I did a half hearted job on mine and it does seem to help. Guess it depends on what you need/prefer. Frosting does help take away the blue.

Just in case you haven't read/heard about it, a Chapstick lid fits perfectly for a diffuser.


----------



## surefire7 (Mar 12, 2011)

Both the Fenix and ITP are good lights, the Fenix is bit beefier and the ITP has the 3 modes versatility. I vote with the ITP. :wave:


----------



## David-syd (Mar 13, 2011)

I would go for IPT A3. I try one and since have bought one for everyone in the family.

with 3 modes, you can save battery and have more lumes if needed.


----------



## LG&M (Mar 13, 2011)

What I am seeing here is most people want a ITP A3 light with a E01 build. Works for me.


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 13, 2011)

The ITP has to be thin to maintain good grip, or it would be too thick. (Did that make sense?)


----------



## scout24 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nobody runs their lights over with a car on purpose, either... OP asked if EO1 was best long-life for the money, IMHO it certainly is. Bombproof, works whenever you need it to, and gives plenty of warning that it's needing a new cell via that long tapering tail of moonlight mode... Nothing else comes close for the money in runtime or durability. Granted, for 50% more money and up, there are many brighter, better tinted choices that may be smaller or look better, some with multiple modes. I love my Revo, Makos, Sapphire mule, Eiger, Matterhorn, et al, but none offer the same combination that the EO1 does. As a AAA keychain emergency light to have with you all the time with no worries, I feel it has no peer. At twice the money it would be a good deal.


----------



## 22hornet (Mar 13, 2011)

If the question was: "Fenix E01 still best AAA-long life for the money?"
then I guess the answer is a clear YES.
It has sufficient output and runs for a long time on an alkaline cell in pretty good regulation. It even runs admirably on "long life" cells.
It is very robust and simple with no lens to break.
I also use several ARC AAA models, E05, Peak Matterhorn, LD01 and others and when friends ask me to recommend an ideal keychain light, it is the E01
(if only they existed in different (led) colors...)

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Thefo (Mar 13, 2011)

+1 Great reply Scout, BTW your winter torture test thread of the E01 was a classic!


----------



## bleagh (Mar 14, 2011)

ragweed said:


> The R2 E05 is warm & creamy in the beam.


My R2 E05 is not all that warm. It may be slightly creamy, but it is really pretty neutral.
A lot more neutral than my Fenix E21 neutral (which is clearly on the warm side).

My R4 E05 is a bit on the cool side. The R4 has a little more flood, so the R2 actually seems a bit brighter.
I much prefer the R2 and don't really use the R4 at all.


----------



## choombak (Mar 14, 2011)

To answer your question in the Subject, yes, Fenix E01 is the best long life light for the money. Now, the 2nd part where you intended to purchase a similar light under $30 - I recommend the Matterhorn in HP (high power) 1-LED from Peak LED Solutions. It comes for $29.99, and has a "snow-white" LED. Real world testing has shown the Matt to product useful light for 40+ hrs. The HAIII Matterhorn is robust to boot.


----------



## riccardo (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! I just read the linked 3d and.. I'm really impressed, I think I'm going to buy some Matterhorn (one to keep, some others as presents)!!

I love the E01 but hate the purple tint, I agree it's not really important since when a light is needed... the important is being able to see! 
Battery life is the key feature of this small emergency backups, but since the Matterhorn is able to provide the same outstanding autonomy with a better tint.. no doubt!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

Or you can wait for the legendary "E01 Killer" by 4sevens. Nobody has seen it or touch it, but almost everyone heard of it. Now the only question is will the "E01 Killer" comes out before your emergency.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thefo- Thanks! Choombak- I was under the impression the Matty was no longer available from Peak, it may be worth calling... Definitely a better tint, and somewhat longer runtime... I think the Matty was superceded by the Eiger, which is no slouch either.


----------



## saeckereier (Mar 14, 2011)

In the aforementioned E01 Torture thread from before the crash, there was the brilliant discovery, that the E01s beam can be significantly enhanced by polishing the LED with steel wool.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just make sure it's 0000 fine steel wool...  Smooths the beam right out and "disperses" the purple tint a bit. Much more livable if that bothers you... I love the Matty HP I own, but only have one. There are close to a dozen EO1's floating around casa scout, however. Each of the kids has one in or on a nightstand, keyring, or lanyard. One in each car. Several squirreled away just in case... The one that survived the aforementioned torture test resides on my keyring. No rest for the weary!


----------



## 22HERTZ (Mar 15, 2011)

I should get the E05s tomorrow. Cant wait to try one out.
Got my Spyderco Ladybug in the mail today...feels like Christmas :naughty:

I still don't have a clue about Lithium batteries. I thought it would be a good idea to extend runtime and shelf life. I also like that lithium can handle a wider range of temperature.

Judging by the lack of response I assume everybody is using alkaline???


----------



## choombak (Mar 15, 2011)

scout24 said:


> Thefo- Thanks! Choombak- I was under the impression the Matty was no longer available from Peak, it may be worth calling... Definitely a better tint, and somewhat longer runtime... *I think the Matty was superceded by the Eiger, which is no slouch either. *


 
Yes, Eiger uses the newer LEDs'. Since they were out of range for the OP, I did not mention these. BTW, I made a runtime test of Eiger lever #6, and got 8 hours straight of userful light. :thumbsup:


----------



## AaronG (Mar 16, 2011)

22HERTZ said:


> I should get the E05s tomorrow. Cant wait to try one out.
> Got my Spyderco Ladybug in the mail today...feels like Christmas :naughty:
> 
> I still don't have a clue about Lithium batteries. I thought it would be a good idea to extend runtime and shelf life. I also like that lithium can handle a wider range of temperature.
> ...


 
If you want long runtime and long storage life go with the energizer ultimate lithium or advanced lithium. In general alkaline have been known to leak. If you use your lights a lot eneloops are great but they won't hold a charge for years like the lithiums. Also your right about the lithiums working under a wider range of temperature.


----------



## dickwyn (Mar 16, 2011)

I would go for the ITP A3, wonderfull light with its 3 modes!


----------



## twl (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes the E05 will take the lithium primary battery such as Energizer Lithium, and the runtime is increased to about 5 hours with the lithium primary battery.
The lithium primary is much better for many reasons, such as runtime and longevity of holding a charge, so it is still at full power when you need it, even after years. And lithium primaries are not prone to leak, and they are lighter to carry than alkalines.
But, lithiums cost about 3x-, 4x more than alkalines, depending on where you buy them.
I think they are worth it.

My preference is to buy the light that has the brightness and tint and beam quality the way I want, and then store batteries for it, instead of buying a marginal light beam that runs longer out of a battery.

To me, the E01 seems like too far of a sacrifice in beam quality to make up for its longer runtime.
Just buy some damn batteries and have a light that is clean enough to see what you are doing.
I think a light is first supposed to be a light. Runtime is secondary.
If the light it puts out is not good, who cares how long it runs for?
That's why they make batteries. And the lithium energizers will store a long time, and give better runtime, and won't leak in the light, even if they do cost more.
IMHO, it's better to have a better light beam and store more batteries, than to have a crappy-beam light that lasts longer on one battery.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tbenedict (Mar 16, 2011)

I have thought about an EO5 several times, but every time I decide it seems too bright for my purposes. I also think the E05's runtime is too short for an "emergency" light. 

I guess it's how you define emergency, but I think mainly of power outages where the E01 is bright enough to light up a normal room for walking around. The tint doesn't seem to be as bad when you are in the dark and it's bouncing off a white ceiling.


----------



## 22HERTZ (Mar 16, 2011)

twl said:


> My preference is to buy the light that has the brightness and tint and beam quality the way I want, and then store batteries for it, instead of buying a marginal light beam that runs longer out of a battery.
> 
> To me, the E01 seems like too far of a sacrifice in beam quality to make up for its longer runtime.
> Just buy some damn batteries and have a light that is clean enough to see what you are doing.
> ...



I couldn't disagree more.
The best light in the world, is the one you have when you need one.
Any light is better than no light...runtime may be the MOST important aspect of an emergency light.

When an emergency arises I know I will have this on me, and will get hours of use off of a single battery. It illuminates a whole room in candle mode, lights up trails in front of me and lasts a really long time on a single cell? What more could anyone ask for in a light that is affordable enough to buy the whole family one.


----------



## vali (Mar 16, 2011)

22HERTZ said:


> I couldn't disagree more.
> The best light in the world, is the one you have when you need one.
> Any light is better than no light...runtime may be the MOST important aspect of an emergency light.
> 
> When an emergency arises I know I will have this on me, and will get hours of use off of a single battery. It illuminates a whole room in candle mode, lights up trails in front of me and lasts a really long time on a single cell? What more could anyone ask for in a light that is affordable enough to buy the whole family one.


 
I agree. Some light is better than no light at all, and the amount of it you get from the E01 is enough to walk around or, lets say, change a tire in the middle of nowhere. In these situations the last thing you care is tint or having a perfectly round beam. The things you want are reliability and some light to see what you are doing.


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 16, 2011)

22HERTZ said:


> runtime may be the MOST important aspect of an emergency light.


 
Doesn't that rule out the E01? The ITP A3 can run for 50 hours on low which is more than twice as long as the E01 can run for. The A3 at $17.50 is also cheap enough to buy one for everyone in the family.

For me the 'value for money' AAA flashlight would be the ITP A3 upgrade (3 modes) by a good margin. With the reasonable tint (not angry purple), durable and well designed body, 3 modes for maximum run time on minimum and more light available if required - what negatives does it even have?

The E01 has these negatives: horrible purple tint, only one mode so less maximum light and also less maximum run time.

What is the best AAA-long life for the money? The ITP A3 Upgrade - good tint, capable of running 50 hours on one AA battery and an 18 Lumen/4 hour medium output available when you need more light. (if you only bump up the output to medium for no longer than needed then you could easily run the light for 45+ hours)
In an emergency an ITP A3 with a single AAA battery could be used for 2 or 3 hours every night as needed and run for over 2 weeks. Even the half flat AAA alkaline batteries that you pull out of a TV remote control will give quite a few hours of light.


----------



## 22HERTZ (Mar 16, 2011)

You may be right about the ITP except when I looked into that light I saw a couple reviews and one review out of those couple said the light just stopped working after a short time.
Thats why I didn't consider it.


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 16, 2011)

22HERTZ said:


> You may be right about the ITP except when I looked into that light I saw a couple reviews and one review out of those couple said the light just stopped working after a short time.
> Thats why I didn't consider it.


 
Hmmm, I guess that's where it would be great to have some failure rate info. Luckily for most of us here we tend to have backups and also backups to those backups - is there anything that can't fail? For that matter has no one ever had a Fenix E01 fail?

I haven't read anything here on these forums about people experiencing failures with their ITPs so I assume it is a fairly rare thing. There isn't a lot that goes wrong with LED lights normally. I wouldn't be too quick to dismiss a light just because of reading about a single failure.


----------



## twl (Mar 16, 2011)

22HERTZ said:


> I couldn't disagree more.
> The best light in the world, is the one you have when you need one.
> Any light is better than no light...runtime may be the MOST important aspect of an emergency light.
> 
> When an emergency arises I know I will have this on me, and will get hours of use off of a single battery. It illuminates a whole room in candle mode, lights up trails in front of me and lasts a really long time on a single cell? What more could anyone ask for in a light that is affordable enough to buy the whole family one.


 
Well, that's what makes the world go around, I suppose.
Diff'rent strokes for different folks.

My preference is to have something that at least resembles a decent flashlight so I can see what I'm doing, instead of carrying around some substandard "glowing purple object" every day and being stuck with low performance, just in case the end of the world comes and I don't have my real flashlight. If I need more run time, I have batteries.


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 16, 2011)

Its a twisty, so the contacts can be a little intermittent at first. Sandpaper on the top of the tube smooths it out and makes it much easier to operate.


----------



## hazna (Mar 17, 2011)

KiwiMark said:


> Hmmm, I guess that's where it would be great to have some failure rate info. Luckily for most of us here we tend to have backups and also backups to those backups - is there anything that can't fail? For that matter has no one ever had a Fenix E01 fail?
> 
> I haven't read anything here on these forums about people experiencing failures with their ITPs so I assume it is a fairly rare thing. There isn't a lot that goes wrong with LED lights normally. I wouldn't be too quick to dismiss a light just because of reading about a single failure.



I believe I have come across threads where the ITP A3 has failed. I also have come across threads where the e01 has failed... mind you, I think the e01 failure thread was a couple of years back.


----------



## tbenedict (Mar 17, 2011)

The ITP/Maratac are good options (I have one of each). Sometimes mine will flicker a little due to the connection between the head a body(need cleaning). The runtime on low is good, but the claimed 50 hours may be a little overstated. I really like them, but the E01 still feels bulletproof in comparison.


----------



## Enzo (Mar 17, 2011)

For the money, probably but the best AAA in my opinion is the 4sevens REVO. Also proven in the light reviews on CPF.


----------



## coyote (Mar 17, 2011)

there is no doubt the E01 has a crappy beam but it has incredibly long runtime and about as tough as they come. 

while other lights (revo, itp, maratac, et al) might be more enjoyable or useful on a daily basis, the E01 is still _"the best AAA-long life for the money"_ if toughness and survival are an issue.


----------



## dajab77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I ordered three E01 and got them a few days ago. So far I am pleased with the light. Mine does not have the blueish/purplish beam. But my son's and dad's does. No matter, we all like the light for the price and size. Really lights up a room at night.


----------



## Magnus1959 (Mar 20, 2011)

twl said:


> Well, that's what makes the world go around, I suppose.
> Diff'rent strokes for different folks.
> 
> My preference is to have something that at least resembles a decent flashlight so I can see what I'm doing, instead of carrying around some substandard "glowing purple object" every day and being stuck with low performance, just in case the end of the world comes and I don't have my real flashlight. If I need more run time, I have batteries.


 My first E01 had a purple tint but the one I just got has a nice white light. Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 20, 2011)

Magnus1959 said:


> My first E01 had a purple tint but the one I just got has a nice white light. Maybe I got lucky.


 
Tint sometimes is comparitive.... hold it up to a light with a cree in it and compare tints.


----------



## riccardo (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm disappointed with peak's Matterhorn! I just received 2 "snow white HP" and one "snow white UP" and:

- the two HP are really much dimmer than my E01 but conserve a clearly blueish hot-spot
- the UP is still clearly dimmer than the E01 but - at least - it's pure white.

The UP isn't bad at all but I was expecting a little more power, the beam is nice and the tint is really pure white. 
But the two HP are dim and the tint it's really far from pure white, considered the cost in this case it would had been much better if I had bought some mode Fenix's E01: same tint, more power, great runtime, less money.


----------



## Warp (Apr 11, 2011)

I have an E01 and an iTP A3 upgrade. I also have an old nuwai 0.5W AAA and used to have the little streamlight microstream.

The E01 is by far my least favorite of the three. It isn't very bright and the tint is terrible. I'm sure it runs a good long time but it just sits in my drawer. The iTP, however, is currently on my keychain. The only thing that can take that place, from time to time, is my Fenix P1D-Q5 when I have the room/am compensating for a lacking pocket EDC


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 11, 2011)

riccardo said:


> I'm disappointed with peak's Matterhorn! I just received 2 "snow white HP" and one "snow white UP" and:
> 
> - the two HP are really much dimmer than my E01 but conserve a clearly blueish hot-spot
> - the UP is still clearly dimmer than the E01 but - at least - it's pure white.
> ...



Interesting. My Matterhorn UP with the snow-29 (i think) blows my E01 out of the water in terms of brightness and tint. The E01 definitely runs longer though, and I still like it regardless of tint.


----------



## riccardo (Apr 12, 2011)

gustophersmob said:


> Interesting. My Matterhorn UP with the snow-29 (i think) blows my E01 out of the water in terms of brightness and tint. The E01 definitely runs longer though, and I still like it regardless of tint.


 
In my case it's the opposite, I bought two HP and one UP.. both the HP have a blue hotspot and are really dim (but usable in darkness), the UP is clearly brighter than the two HP and is pure white but is still much dimmer than a E01.

For me it's a closed story: I was looking for a light that could replace the E01 but the E01 rules for power/autonomy/price!! The Matterhorn UP are nice but I simply can't justify the price with their performance.


----------



## brightnorm (Jun 5, 2011)

When I needed a keychain backup to my primary EDC light I tried multi level AAA lights and ended up killing run time by using the highest level more than I thought I would. I looked at various options and ended up chosing the E01. Recently I read reports on the Maratac and iTP which made me review my reasons for carrying a backup EDC in the first place. Ironically, this resulted in the purchase of two more E01's. 

For me, EDC means literally every day carry. IOW, whenever my pants are on I'm carrying my lights. I needed a keychain backup to be simple, foolproof, absolutely dependable and long-burning since unpredictable situations have unpredictable time spans. I found that 10 lumens for dark-adapted eyes proved to be more than adequate for most tasks and the L92 provided outrstanding runtime. The L01 beam's unappetizing tint was a minor irritant considering the practical advantages of the light. If the E01 had a momentary 30-40 L burst mode that would be icing on the cake.

Brightnorm


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 5, 2011)

I Just bought my second E01 to be included in my Key chain, for the price, size, output and runtime, this is the best light that I could lend to a friend. I wouldn't even have to worry that it might fail or even get lost as it is more durable than expensive lights and cost a fraction...


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the LD01-SS for the keychain, but at 4 times the price of the E01 I can see why some would just go the for E01, especially if it's a backup. The price is also great if you're buying for kids, or someone that might use it 3 times a year, but appreciate having it. However before I got the SS version I was happy with the Aluminum version which is only 3 times the price. We need more good AAA keychain lights for $20 or less. The Maratac is great, but overtime I have come to see their keyring attachment mechanism as not suitable. Part of the reason is quality control on this part, but really they just need to do something different. Their SS version increased the price as well, and that further put it out of the general market. If the Revo-SS was M-L-H sequence it would likely be my prefered keychain light due to the reduced weight over the LD01-SS. Also the first Revo-SS I got has a beautiful tint, the backup I bought has a poor tint and ugly hotspot; I hate LED lotteries. I'm using the nice tint Revo-SS as a neck light sometimes, the other is a backup as it won't look so ugly if I don't put it next to the good one, I might gift it if I find someone that needs a keychain light. That's one of the reason I can't accept the E01 for my use, when I put it up against one of the lights i like it's just ugly. So for myself it's worth spending the extra money. Also my keychain light is my backup, so it does not get as much use as it once did. Now it's hardest jpb is just surviving the drops with my keys, which is has been doing great for a couple of years. Of course I have a new backup should it ever fail because I would not want to be without my keychain light.


----------



## TyJo (Jun 5, 2011)

brightnorm said:


> When I needed a keychain backup to my primary EDC light I tried multi level AAA lights and ended up killing run time by using the highest level more than I thought I would. I looked at various options and ended up chosing the E01. Recently I read reports on the Maratac and iTP which made me review my reasons for carrying a backup EDC in the first place. Ironically, this resulted in the purchase of two more E01's.
> 
> For me, EDC means literally every day carry. IOW, whenever my pants are on I'm carrying my lights. I needed a keychain backup to be simple, foolproof, absolutely dependable and long-burning since unpredictable situations have unpredictable time spans. I found that 10 lumens for dark-adapted eyes proved to be more than adequate for most tasks and the L92 provided outrstanding runtime. The L01 beam's unappetizing tint was a minor irritant considering the practical advantages of the light. If the E01 had a momentary 30-40 L burst mode that would be icing on the cake.
> 
> Brightnorm



I had the E05 on my keys and decided to put the E01 on as well for the reasons you mentioned, I use AAA eneloops in mine. I also gave one to my sister with an energizer lithium, and one to my girlfriend with an eneloop. Besides the white wall beam they are great... enough light to see in the dark, small, bombproof, long runtime, and uses the common AAA battery.


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought my chic a purple E01. And I personally like the purple tint, it matches. Of course there are way better lights out there already mentioned. But sometimes simplicity is best for some people. On/off that's it. My girl says the tint is "cute". 
I think I'll get one for my keys too

Nick


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2011)

22HERTZ said:


> Will the E01 and E05 run off of lithium AAAs?
> 
> I don't know much about lithium...
> 
> ...



Both lights will run on energizer lithiums just fine

The E01, Source: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?196078





NOTE: reading the thread provided above will inform you of the fact that the E01s vary alot in runtime.... they are not all identical because E01s use a primarily CV over CC, see here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?197045


The E05, Source: http://thebrightsideforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=384
Alkaline: 2.8 Hours
Lithium: 5 hours

Hoping to minimize battery acid spillage in my small lights [PITA to clean] I run almost exclusively energizer lithiums through them.


----------



## ikelo (Jul 28, 2011)

i see so much about the durability of the e01. i got one and gave it to my wife. it went completely dead after around 8 months in her purse. 

i have an e05 that like much more than the e01. i never liked the light the e01 put out (which is why i gave it to my wife). i was pretty disappointed it failed after practically no use at all.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Interesting how wives get the stuff folks don`t want. Ok...how about the Nitecore T0...12 lumen. 2 lumen brighter than the Fenix E--01, and Nitecore claims the same run time. Has a spring in the tail, same as the E-01...cost the same...comes in colors...titanium head. Sounds better all the way around....right?


----------



## davecroft (Aug 23, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Interesting how wives get the stuff folks don`t want. Ok...how about the Nitecore T0...12 lumen. 2 lumen brighter than the Fenix E--01, and Nitecore claims the same run time. Has a spring in the tail, same as the E-01...cost the same...comes in colors...titanium head. Sounds better all the way around....right?



I actually like Nitecore and the T0 is a nice looking light in my opinion. But there are quite a lot of posts on the forums about the fact that the threads in the head are quite large and it only takes a couple of turns for it to come off. So it doesn't sound like the E01 basher that Nitecore intended it to be.

Mind you, for the money I might just get one and try it for myself. I just like the feeling you get with the E01 in your pocket that it will always work when and if you need it to.


----------



## Racer (Aug 23, 2012)

The T0 has a better look and the cool factor of the Titanium bezel, but the E01 is a better light in my opinion. And yeah, it's a pity the threads are too short because they are square and I really like square-threaded lights. A few other minor differences, like the T0 doesn't easily tail stand, and the E01 has the electronics epoxied to make the light literally bomb proof. 

A better alternative to the T0 (I've owned all 3) is the Sunwayman R01A I think.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Aug 24, 2012)

IMHO, _nobody _has come close to outdoing the E01. I'm sure it could be done, but nobody seems interested in making a low-lumen single mode AAA light that is 100% function _over _form.


----------



## Wiggle (Aug 24, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> IMHO, _nobody _has come close to outdoing the E01. I'm sure it could be done, but nobody seems interested in making a low-lumen single mode AAA light that is 100% factor _over _form.



Preon P0 is an interesting light as well. I own one currently and have previously owned an E01 (GF lost it....). E01 is all practical, not as small as possible for an AAA but efficient to use and carry. The head turns very smoothly and I'd feel comfortable of it surviving nearly anything. The output is ample for most tasks but therefore excessive for full darkness at times, the beam is also of poor tint and shape. P0 has a great moonlight mode and the "high" mode can provide useful illumination in a lot of areas. Additionally, little touches like magnetic base increase the ways to use it.


----------



## Racer (Aug 24, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> IMHO, _nobody _has come close to outdoing the E01. I'm sure it could be done, but nobody seems interested in making a low-lumen single mode AAA light that is 100% function _over _form.



At least not for a production light. The R01A has nice square threads, but the pill isn't potted like the E01 and the conductive material is reported to be much thinner than the E01. So it will wear out much sooner from heavy use. 

The P0 does look interesting though. It's on my hit list since I'm an AAA light fiend. Has it been put to the same torture tests as the E01? Does the magnet come off? I'd really prefer if my keychain flashlight doesn't erase my portable hard drives when it's in my EDC bag.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 24, 2012)

Racer --

On *my* 4Sevens P0 flashlight, the magnet does NOT come off !

:sigh:


You see, i wanted to put it on the lanyard of my Magnetic Compass.

Its soft and floody beam would be Perfect to light the Dial, or read a Map.



_


----------



## weez82 (Aug 25, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> IMHO, _nobody _has come close to outdoing the E01. I'm sure it could be done, but nobody seems interested in making a low-lumen single mode AAA light that is 100% function _over _form.



I agreed 100%. And I understand why no one wants to make a light that competes with the E01, there is no money to be made in doing so. Yes 47's has the Preon P0 but it's twice the cost of the E01. And the E01 is a proven light. These things are bomb proof. IMO for the cost the E01 is the best option.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 26, 2012)

weez82 said:


> I understand why no one wants to make a light that competes with the E01



The light that would compete well in my opinion is an AA E01. The CMG goes a little of the way but they could get better regulation. I can't believe that Fenix have not done this themselves yet.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 27, 2012)

+ 1000 !


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Aug 27, 2012)

weez82 said:


> I agreed 100%. And I understand why no one wants to make a light that competes with the E01, there is no money to be made in doing so. Yes 47's has the Preon P0 but it's twice the cost of the E01. And the E01 is a proven light. These things are bomb proof. IMO for the cost the E01 is the best option.



I think you're probably right. Most eBay stores probably only carry the E01 simply to drive traffic to their stores. I mean, after eBay gets their cut, and Paypal gets their cut, you just know that almost little to no money is made on a single E01 sale of $12.50 shipped.

The Preon P0 (which many hoped/anticipated would be the E01 "killer") doesn't even come close to out-E01'ing the E01. That's not necessarily a bad thing...it's just that the P0 is totally different.

Anyway, I agree with a lot of you guys that an AA version of the E01 would be pure awesomeness.


----------



## edpmis02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Both of mine were free!! I feed them half dead 1.3v cells that are laying around from other items. Perfect for midnight trips to the facilities.. no multimodes to worry about.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 28, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> I think you're probably right. Most eBay stores probably only carry the E01 simply to drive traffic to their stores. I mean, after eBay gets their cut, and Paypal gets their cut, you just know that almost little to no money is made on a single E01 sale of $12.50 shipped.
> 
> The Preon P0 (which many hoped/anticipated would be the E01 "killer") doesn't even come close to out-E01'ing the E01. That's not necessarily a bad thing...it's just that the P0 is totally different.
> 
> Anyway, I agree with a lot of you guys that an AA version of the E01 would be pure awesomeness.


I often wonder about actually how much it costs to make an E01. If we compare it with the first 1AAA LED light the dorcy 1AAA LED which costs $6 what is the big difference? It has HA and epoxied circuit and higher quality but does that cost $6.50 more than what Walmart sold the dorcy for? We have to think Walmart made a decent profit off the dorcy light perhaps $2-$3 for each one sold.


----------



## apache blue (Aug 28, 2012)

I really hate the eo1, the tint is rotten and as a package its outdated as hell..... why is it then that whenever i buy lights i can't help but throw an eo1 or two in with my order? I've got an itp a3, a thrunite ti etc. It may be a cliche but when the world ends i really do believe that along with the cockroaches the little blue tinted aaa vampire may well be one of the few survivors and no bug out bag can be complete without one


----------



## nbp (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww, c'mon guys. Now I gotta go buy more E01s. 

I have had one on my keys for years. Can't believe it still runs. Then I had two more new ones in my BoB with lithiums in them, but I recently gave one to a girl who thought the one on my keys, trashed as it is, was really nice. I should really have a couple more in my BoB, dontcha think? :devil:


----------



## scout24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, yes you should...


----------



## nbp (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's the one that has been on my keys for years. Taken a beating that's for sure, abrading against keys all the time, and bit the concrete many times. All the pricey lights I EDC and I just can't get rid of this cheapy thing; it can't be killed! :rock:


----------



## nbp (Sep 2, 2012)

Couple more; the image feature on the forum is really wonky tonight.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 2, 2012)

Great pics nbp. :wave:

Although I have never owned an E01, I have been reading up on them extensively over a number of years now.
They sound like very good lights and I would buy a few if only they put one of the new neutral 5mm LED's in them - something along the lines of the Mako Flood, for example.

I know that the E01 emitter debate has been going on for years (I _am_ a mod here ) so this isn't news to anyone.
I just can't understand why they don't go from a ~10 year old 5 cent LED to an updated 10 cent LED. 

Aside from that, they do sound like they are the best lights of their category, perhaps the Toyota Tercel of flashlights.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr Floppy said:


> The light that would compete well in my opinion is an AA E01. The CMG goes a little of the way but they could get better regulation. I can't believe that Fenix have not done this themselves yet.



I'd love an AA eo1 or e05 especially.

Unfortunately once you get to 1xAA's, everyone has to have their giant clips, cycle-thru or infinite modes, & strobe, dual switches etc. Not a simple ui with low-medium output. So I'm not optimistic about fenix ever making an aa single mode again.


----------



## nbp (Sep 2, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> Great pics nbp. :wave:
> 
> Although I have never owned an E01, I have been reading up on them extensively over a number of years now.
> They sound like very good lights and I would buy a few if only they put one of the new neutral 5mm LED's in them - something along the lines of the Mako Flood, for example.
> ...



Maybe they ordered like 10 million GSs and they still haven't used them up. :laughing:

I agree a fresh emitter would be nice. Doesn't even have to be brighter, just a more pleasing tint. Everything else can stay the same. Either way, it doesn't irk me enough to keep me from having a few around. Like I said they can't be killed. It's exceptionally rare to see a thread about an E01 failure.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, the tint is not so good. It has been written about many times, but I'll bring it up here again - do the steel wool treatment on the dome and the 'reflector' and it seems to tame the angry blue tint a bit....

I have 10 of them. They'll be around when the roaches are extinct!


----------



## berry580 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just wondering, anyone ever had a malfunctioning E01?

I purchased two, and one of it just malfunctioned within half a year.


----------



## LG&M (Sep 3, 2012)

Please Fenix, Please upgrade the E01. just improve the tint.


----------



## nbp (Sep 3, 2012)

berry580 said:


> Just wondering, anyone ever had a malfunctioning E01?
> 
> I purchased two, and one of it just malfunctioned within half a year.




Not too many. What happened to yours? Can you explain the malfunction?


----------



## berry580 (Sep 4, 2012)

To be honest, I am not sure what happened. One day, the E01 just refused to turn on. I checked the battery with my multi-meter, it had charge so it wasn't the battery. I manually connected the head module to the + and - of the light and it turned on. So the head module is functioning technically. So I cleaned the threads with rubbing alcohol and put everything back together. Tightened the head and.......... it didn't turn on.

I ended up switching the head module to another free E01 body that I had. (Mum lost the head module of that light) and it functioned as normal. So I guess the conclusion is there's something wrong with the body of that specific E01. But why I only happen 'one day' as opposed to from 'day one', I am still baffled to this day. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Seb71 (Sep 4, 2012)

berry580 said:


> Any suggestions?


Check inside the flashlight body for signs of battery leak (if you used alkalines) or damaged spring.


----------



## ragweed (Sep 4, 2012)

Pull the spring & inspect it & the bottom of the tube where the spring sits. Mine was corroded so I cleaned it & all is well now.


----------



## nbp (Sep 4, 2012)

Or sometimes the spring gets compressed over time and doesn't make contact properly. If you pull it out and stretch it and put it back it may solve the problem.


----------



## xlight (Sep 29, 2012)

Fenix E01 is very compact and reliable.


----------



## drew78 (Feb 3, 2013)

I just got my first 2 E01's last week. I love them. So simple to use, no crazy modes, did the steel wool mod and the beam is NICE and floody and there is barely a hint of the blue/purple hot spot anymore. Took all of 5 min to do with a little flitz on a qtip polishing the "reflector".

I have one on my keys and the other I keep in my back pocket. Supid proof, bomb proof. I find myself using it more than my single cell 123 primary light.

One thing is that on one of mine, it would have have sporatic issues turning on. I would have to back it off and then screw it on again. It would always light, but may return that one next week for a new one from my local dealer. After some dielectric silicone on the threads and a THIN coat where the head contacts the batt terminal, I have had ZERO issues. Still, piece of mind, will prob swap it out for another.

Overall, after the emitter mod, I am very happy with these little lghts....

Drew


----------



## ragweed (Feb 3, 2013)

The steel wool treatment will take care of the tint problem. I have done it & it gives a pure white floody beam which I like!!!!!!


----------



## f879j8w9ekwfljm83 (Mar 8, 2013)

what is the steel wool mod? polishing the reflector?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 8, 2013)

Polishing the LED.

Bill


----------



## Pilot (Mar 9, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Polishing the LED.
> 
> Bill


 So you polish the actual LED bulb? Thanks.


----------



## nbp (Mar 9, 2013)

You polish the epoxy dome on the exposed emitter, yes. It "frosts" it, smoothing out the beam.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 9, 2013)

I prefer the Thrunite Ti2, no tint problems, longer run time for me at least, etc.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there a light around that uses 1aa that is a "lumen vampire" like the aaa E01?

Every light these days is regulated so the light basically dies when enough power can't be delivered to the emitter. Does anybody know of an aa light very similar to the E01?


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Peak Kilimanjaro or Gerber Infinity are good AA vampires.

There are a few threads on the battery vampire subject. This one in particular is good.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ot-cells-to-listing&highlight=battery+vampire


----------



## martinaee (Mar 9, 2013)

jabe1 said:


> Peak Kilimanjaro or Gerber Infinity are good AA vampires.
> 
> There are a few threads on the battery vampire subject. This one in particular is good.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ot-cells-to-listing&highlight=battery+vampire




Ah thanks---I remember looking at that Gerber infinity on amazon several years or months ago. I might have to get one just to be able to drain aa cells lying around --- lol guess the cats are about to get a night-light


----------



## Flashlightnut (Aug 10, 2013)

This might be a stupid question...but is my E01 supposed to not have a lenses?

I can stick stick a pencil in and touch the bulb through the top.

Is it still water proof without a plastic lenses sealing it away?

I looked at pictures of the flashlight and it looks like everyone is 'missing' a lenses, I just have never see that before and am doubting my eyes and images over a computer.

Again, sorry for the stupid question, I just wanted to test it out in a sink to see it's water proofness, but am worried I got one missing a piece and will then ruin my flashlight.


----------



## N_N_R (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes, it's not supposed to have a lens  It looks and feels weird, indeed. I myself haven't tested it in the sink or water, but.... it's bullet proof for sure, haha. Been carrying it for a third year already on my keys.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yup, no lens. And it's pretty much everything proof...


----------



## nbp (Aug 10, 2013)

The epoxy dome on 5mm LEDs serves to both protect the diode and "focus" the light.


----------



## Bill S. (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice thread.

I don't own an E01 yet, but can someone explain the LED epoxy dome polishing procedure? Not having the light I cannot understand what this means. What grit sandpaper? Or Flitz? And...How is it done?

In layman's terms if possible?

Many thanks!


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Press some 0000 steel wool into the head and twist.


----------

